# fine art nudes?



## Dew (Mar 3, 2004)

how do you feel about fine art nude or erotic photography? ... i've photographed a woman topless before .. it wasnt exactly what i had in mind nor my kinda thing ... but i have a project coming up with 20 nekid people    ... most of them individually and some group photographs in public places  :shock: .... 

so im curious, how do u feel about this form of photography? ... please be honest, if you're not into it, i wont get offended    ... cause really, im not either, so im putting a different "twist" to it ... while researching for this project, i did see some interesting fine art nudes ..

state your claim


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 3, 2004)

i've never photograph nudes before, but i have photographed in the nude before when i was camping in the wilderness (yeah sorry tmi   ) It is something that i would really like doing in the future - but i guess the subject would have to feel comfortable with it.

and before i forget - 'Yay for boobies!' hehehe, matt's not online so figured i'd be the first to say that


----------



## graigdavis (Mar 3, 2004)

Im a pretty artsy guy.  So if the photos are done rite I can look at it from a purely artistic manner.  The human body is a beautifully crafted piece of work.  I love nude photography for that reason.  I would love to have the chance to photograph some nudes my self.  

I have seen some pictures that were just borderline porn.  I think its even as simple as when done in B&W its art, when in color you wonder if your looking at porn.

Now of course I would much rather photograph a woman, and I think a womans body is nicer to look at.  Thats partly from being a guy and a womans body just has nicer curves.  

Dew, need some help photographing those 20 people?  Thats a lot to handle  :shock:   

Just make sure you post your results for our thoughts  

"A womans body is like a sports car...smooth, nice curves, its pure art.  A mans body is like a truck.  Its always dirty, full of dents and scratches and just gets the job done"  -Tim Allen


----------



## Dew (Mar 3, 2004)

what i will be doing is a non-sexual nor erotic style *think Diane Arbus* ... the nudity will be an after thought *the wild card, as i always say* ... it will take a moment to realize that the subject is nude.. there will be other things going on in the portrait that attracts the viewers attention (editorial style) ...

the photograph will appear "normal" at first glance ... after a few seconds, they will realize that the subject is nekid   .. it will have kinda a whimsical/offbeat flavor ... im getting a lot of people signing up already

surprisingly, a lot of them are willing to go into a public place nude  :shock:

where u at graigdavis? .. perhaps i can send a few your way   

anybody interested in this, perhaps i can help u find a few models willing ... just let me know what state u live in (only in the USA) .. i know a place or two


----------



## terri (Mar 3, 2004)

I love B&W nudes or the suggestion of nudes in B&W form....as opposed to color - and I'm not sure why that is.    :scratch:   When done well, lighting right, etc., a B&W nude of the human form IS art.   I find them sensual as well as dramatic.  

Dew, I think you're onto something here.   You're just the right person to do it, your B&Ws are gorgeous.  As a series, it would make a beautiful display.


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 3, 2004)

I've done nudes before but they were boudoir photos. Nothing that I would really call art. More like the kind of thing a woman gives her husband for Valentines day but not the canned mall style "glamour shots". Nice, nude, suggestive AND tasteful. B & W does seem to give nude photos some extra class but I have seen some wonderful color photos too. I still love Mapplethorpe's work before he started to do some of the really erotic (explicit) portraits. His images of flowers are so simple and so erotic. Just kind of sneaks up on you.   

Here is one that I took last year (yes, I have permission to post it)


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 3, 2004)

The only nude photography that I've ever participated in was a couple of "show me yer t*ts!" shots I took with a Polaroid I-Zone camera when I was totally loaded, but I like fine art nudes and porn, as long as it's done well, and it's not boring.

I won't link to these sites, but just search and you'll find them.  

Check out PhotoSIG; there are a lot of budding glamour photogs over there.  You can see what folks are doing.  It's a wide variety of T & A that runs from awful, to not so bad, to masterful, fine art to XXX.

SuicideGirls is is a site run by hot punk rocker girls who are great photographers too.  It's like pin-up photography.  I saw a TV show about the photographers from SG; it was really cool.


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 3, 2004)

This site has some really good nudes 

http://www.howardschatz.com/indexhome.html

Check out the underwater photos. Very beautiful, erotic and classy. All that and in color too.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 3, 2004)

My 2 cents...

I have not photographed any nudes yet but I'd like too.  It should a  subject which is hopefully interesting and challenging.  I would think that nudes could be a strong subject for you Dew, your photos of people seem to capture some inner essence and I think that clothes get in the way of people's "inner beauty".

I like all sorts of nudes, form studies, fine art, portraits, even well done erotica/pornography.  My absolute favourite is what is being called simple nudes.  



> Simple Nudes is nude art (usually photographic) which focuses on the beauty of the model, and where the more esoteric artistic qualities of the picture are secondary, and where any sexuality is also secondary.



Some people always think sexuality when they think of nudity.  They can be two completely different things.  

Good luck with your project.


----------



## Sharkbait (Mar 3, 2004)

I'll agree with pretty much what's already been said here.  I think it's a fascinating offshoot of photography, and challenging in all new respects.  It's a type of photography I'd really like to explore more, but unfortunately no willing models that I know.  I've done a couple artsy style shots of my wife that have turned out really really great, but of course she's so self conscious I can't show them to anyone.  I'd like to do some self-portrait work too in that respect, but I'm at a loss as to how to light, get in the pose quick enough for the timer, etc.

:shrug:  Maybe someday.  :|


----------



## Dew (Mar 3, 2004)

forgot to mention ... this is a G rated site .. so keep those images clean  

just scheduled my first victim for monday ... a 39yr old male .. all of my subjects are working for tfp (they will get a CD) 

i dont think i will post them here (some may be a little saucy) ... when im done with all, i will create a section on my site ... should be about 20 images in all ... but i'll let u guys know when im done ... maybe a little over a month ... but i will schedule about 4-5 sessions each week ... plus im still working on another project which has to be finished


----------



## dlc (Mar 3, 2004)

I can take it or leave it alone.  There is fine art and then there is other nude photography.  Have you ever been to photoSIG?

www.photoSIG.com


----------



## mrsid99 (Mar 3, 2004)

I probably wouldn't mind attending a nude photography session.....do you have to take a camera?


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 3, 2004)

There is a guy who travels all over the world shooting nudes in public places.  Sometimes hundreds of people are in the pic.  I can't remember his name, but there's a documentary about him....


----------



## Dew (Mar 3, 2004)

i saw that matt ... these will be a little different ... im having a group shot outdoors, max 7 people .. hopefully i can pull it off without getting arrested


----------



## fotoadam (Mar 3, 2004)

heres my take on it.  I've done it before and loved it.  It was definently something new and fun.  But one problem can occur.  DONT RUN OUT OF POSES!!!  running out of poses and then thinking can make your subject(s) very nervous and possibly embarrassed and it will show in the photos..

Good LUCK dEWWY!!!

Adam


----------



## Dew (Mar 3, 2004)

i've got a list of positions, poses together for each subject .. got them all written down


----------



## fotoadam (Mar 3, 2004)

Dew said:
			
		

> i've got a list of positions, poses together for each subject .. got them all written down



then you shouldnt have any problems.  although i was a bit nervous at first but it quickly wears off especially if you have good subjects..!

Adam


----------



## Dew (Mar 3, 2004)

i wont be nervous and most of them have posed nude before 

i asked the hubby how he felt about me photographing nekid men ... he says, "well, its not something that u havent seen before."    .. true ... u've seen one, u've seen them all  :roll:  

i will be professional about it   

the only thing im concerned about is when im shooting the group portrait of men and women .. somebody may get a little "happy" .. that terrifies me    ... has anyone ever have this happen?  :LOL:


----------



## fotoadam (Mar 4, 2004)

Dew said:
			
		

> i wont be nervous and most of them have posed nude before
> 
> i asked the hubby how he felt about me photographing nekid men ... he says, "well, its not something that u havent seen before."    .. true ... u've seen one, u've seen them all  :roll:
> 
> ...



what if the photographer gets happy (as was my case, hehe)

Adam


----------



## Dew (Mar 4, 2004)

:shock: 

im pretty sure i wont get happy   .. it takes a little more than a nekid body to get this bird chirping    *im sure most of the ladies here will agree with me*


----------



## voodoocat (Mar 4, 2004)

I always thought it would be so embarrasing to model for a life drawing class and get excited.  Not from being turned on... but every guy knows it's not the easiest thing to keep control of sometimes.


----------



## Dew (Mar 4, 2004)

i was thinking about this project and what i wanted to do ... i dont want to show full frontal male nudity ... but im willing to show female full frontal  :scratch:  ... i wonder why ... had me asking myself a few question ... why do u think that is?


----------



## fotoadam (Mar 4, 2004)

Dew said:
			
		

> i was thinking about this project and what i wanted to do ... i dont want to show full frontal male nudity ... but im willing to show female full frontal  :scratch:  ... i wonder why ... had me asking myself a few question ... why do u think that is?



same reason they do it on tv.  you hardly EVER see male gonads except for super troopers and wild things among a very few more.  

im not going to be speaking for all males, but for many..  the male privates are UNATTRACTIVE!


Adam


----------



## voodoocat (Mar 4, 2004)

Well with females it's kinda behind a bush.  With males it can't really hide


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 4, 2004)

Many of us would stop to appreciate a portrait of a beautiful nude woman but would turn in shock as the image of a nude man. Upbringing... culture... who knows. Do you think that it might be due to the external nature of their parts?


----------



## Dew (Mar 4, 2004)

i think its culture and i dont want people to concentrate on it too much ... but i guess women are "hiding"

u guys are cracking me up with your choice of words  :lmao:


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 4, 2004)

Just trying to keep it G rated!


----------



## Dew (Mar 4, 2004)

u know what i think it is ... people arent used to it, so they wont be able to get past it  :? ... it would be too much of a big deal ... but then again, some of the scenes i have written down its highly unavoidable    ... hopefully he has a lot of "bush" to hide 

  :smileys:


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 4, 2004)

Hoping for a mushroom in tall grass?


----------



## graigdavis (Mar 4, 2004)

Dew said:
			
		

> i saw that matt ... these will be a little different ... im having a group shot outdoors, max 7 people .. hopefully i can pull it off without getting arrested



I was wondering this my self.  Where can you have naked people in public and not get busted?  Think I can get naked on the steps of the court house in Cleveland and take some self portrates with out getting arrested?  :shock:   

I was actualy talking to a girl that I knew in school.  She was looking at my website and asked if I have ever done nudes.  I said that I hadnt but would like to if I ever had the chance.  She continued to say that her and her friend (also a woman) would like to model for me sometime.  :shock:


----------



## Dew (Mar 4, 2004)

cool 

i've mention the outdoor scenes to a few of the models and most of them have posed outdoors before  :shock: ... i told them the risk of getting arrested ... thats kinda half the excitment .. "the risk of getting caught"   

it wont take me too long in public .. i have the scenes written down ... it would be quick ... less than 5 mins ... although, im calling the town hall to see if they offer permits for this sort of thing


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 4, 2004)

The photographer who went around shooting nudes is Spencer Tunick.  I watched the documentary on his project "Naked States" in which he shot nudes in all the Contiguous States.  I believe he went on to do a world project as well.

It's an interesting question as to why female nudity is more accepted than male nudity.  I'm not complaining though.    For me it's a personal preference, I like the way female bodies look more than male bodies.  If you don't feel that way...shoot what you like.  Don't be too constrained by what society dictates.  Easy to say, harder to do.  Good luck.


----------



## Dew (Mar 4, 2004)

i actually called the mayor's office and he said they do offer permits for this sort of thing and its free .. but he said it takes up to a month for approval ...

but he also hinted that if im not going to take a long time and there is no people around to go ahead and take a risk   

he was a cool guy .. he also said he had spencer tunick arrested   .. he had too many people


----------



## havoc (Mar 5, 2004)

LOL Mushroom in tall grass LOL

Well sure women are hiding behind a bush more, but all the gys gotta do is tuck the tree behind the legs. The only thing to worry about is don't tuck too much, or you might squish the berries 

I have been to PhotoSIG, i just recently signed up though. Its an interesting site, alot of garbage, but some interesting shots as well (i am reffering to the nudes on the site) There are lots of great photographers of many subjects there though. 
One thing that pisses me off about that site though is the membership thing. I have to get recommended by a premium member or some horse poo poo. I can't view photos that are more then 24 hrs old (garbage) And i can't post until after i critique, which is fine. 
So anyone got a PREMIUM MEMBERSHIP to that joint LOL Let me know if ya do.

Oh yeah Dew, if you keep it short i am sure you won't have any problems, just make sure the kiddies aren't looking.

I think the reason people like B&W nudes and not color is because B&W leaves something to the imagination, most people don't think in grey scale, so it adds soething new to the photo. Color nudes we see all the time, its in the magazines behind the counter for 8.99 an issue. ITS CALLED PORN LOL
Of course the poses really matter in nude photography, and what you actually take a picture of matters as well. A nude photographer is just a porn king if he is taking crotch shots all day.  But if you use creative lighting you can get almost magical pictures, and usually you aren't showing enough of the body to worry about it being pornographic. 
When i do nudes, i like to crop really tight, and focus only on the light. Usually you don't know that the model is nude, (you may guess it) but that would be your deal. Very rarely do "private parts" make their way onto my negatives when i do nudes, you might get an occasional breast, or part of one, maybe an inch or two of backside, but for me the challenge is to photograph what the light is doing over the human form, the fact that a model is there is merely a second thought.  Sometimes after i am done you don't even know for sure if its a model i took a picture of, all you see is the way the light behaves over surfaces. 

For me anyway, thats the part i enjoy.


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 5, 2004)

Havoc- I can't remember what I did, but somehow I was able to sign up for a limited membership that allowed me to view older pics and at better resolution without anyone's recommendation.


----------



## Dew (Mar 5, 2004)

can anyone elaborate on the types of "nude" photography there is  :?  .. i think im getting a little confused .. for instance, whats the difference between artistic nude and figure, form .. i dunno (i know what porn is, so no need to go that route   ) ... but even fine line erotica or something ..

this idea is really getting my head spinnin .. i may be looking into some pin-up girl style nudes too .. im getting a lot of great responses of women wanting to pose for me .. maybe cause im a girl 

Help!!! ... damsel in distress


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 5, 2004)

It's all in the eye of the beholder; depends who's running the NEA.  Courts all over the world debate about the definition of obscene.  Maplethorp, Serrano, Jock Sturges, and Sally Mann have all been accused of obscenity, even child porn!  To me what they do is fine art.

My personal definitions would be:

Fine Art Nude:  figure studies, classic poses, model may be attractive, but sexyness isn't emphasized. much effort spent on creativity

Erotica:  sexy emphasized, effort put into creativity, can be blunt or subtle, can be "fine" art, or even just plain old art

Porn:  sexy emphasized, bottom line is cash money, very little creative thought, always blunt


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 5, 2004)

Check out this article from my favourite "simple nude" site

http://www.domai.com/text/DOMAI-style.html


----------



## graigdavis (Mar 5, 2004)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> Check out this article from my favourite "simple nude" site
> 
> http://www.domai.com/text/DOMAI-style.html



See, I have a hard time looking at pictures like that as Art.  Sure they arent there with spead legs or doing anything kinky, but I dont see the art in it either.  Seems just like a naked picture of a chick to me.

Even if those were in B&W I wouldnt see it as art.  Most of those girls were just standing there with their arms to their sides.  And most of those pictures were just strait on shots.  there is no creativity to it.

I see those pictures fitting in as Pin ups.  Those would make a good car garrage callendar


----------



## Dew (Mar 5, 2004)

i guess i would imagine that's something like "nature nude" ... im guessing .. i have no idea


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 5, 2004)

I agree, those are not artistic nudes.  They are simple nudes.  The artistic aspect and the erotic aspect are secondary to the simple beauty of a naked girl.

Definitely not the most creative photography, but one of my personal favourites.  Besides the attractive bodies, it's the look & feel of the free spirit...to be young and naked.

I linked to that only because I thought that the article may be helpful to form an opinion pertaining to different types of nude photos.  It's not for everybody.


----------



## Dew (Mar 5, 2004)

their not bad pictures .. reminds me of something like Playboy (but i only have read the articles   )

nah, im not fronting .. i've owned porn before, lots of it .. but i want to take some photos .. i dont want people to get "excited" or anything .. just plain ole nekid   

plus all of our movies are on vhs .. we have a dvd player now  :smileys:


----------



## Tammy (Mar 5, 2004)

The other day I noticed some information on limited memberships @ photosig at the bottom of their new account page.  Here's a link:

http://www.photosig.com/go/membership/newaccount


----------



## drdan (Mar 6, 2004)

Dew I wouldn't get worried  or confused about what kind of nudes you're doing. When you start shooting your professionalism will kick in and start seeing the shapes and scenes you're looking for. Some will turn out better than others and some won't really be what you were after, just like any pictures.


----------



## Dew (Mar 6, 2004)

i've done  lot of research and im getting really overwhelmed *whew* ... i have too many things rotating in my head about these nudes (amongst other projects that im working on concurrently)  ... i have 2 things in mind right now .... i have my "original" idea ... then i want to do some pin-up style nudes   

i've been researching the pin-up girls for the past 7 hrs now and have about 18 pictures that im analyzing ... the poses are interesting .. i've researched the hair and make-up styles (1940's) ... the only thing now is execution

i have about 5 nude shoots lined up for next week ... some male, some female ... im also getting a group female nude portrait together for outdoors .. i have 2 signed up for it already and i need 4 more ....

ok ... with all this ... im gonna need an assistant .. anybody?  :roll:


----------



## photobug (Mar 6, 2004)

running to get out of the way of the stampede..............


----------



## Dew (Mar 6, 2004)

i have a model thats interested in posing for me nude ... i have a slight problem with her age.  she just turned 18 last month  :?  ... she's of legal age and all, i just feel sometimes we do stuff when we're young, that we may regret later  :? ... my goal is eventually (hopefully someday) have my stuff in a gallery and sell some prints...

what do u think about this situation?  :no smile:


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 6, 2004)

Make sure that hers are very tasteful. Maybe just hints of nudity without showing the "important parts" like bush and nipples. Something that she will be look at later and think "Wow, I was so beautiful then". In 20 years when she has had a few kids she will appreciate it even more.   I have some nudes that a  photographer took of me last year. (B-day present for hubby) I wasn't that young but the nudity is so subtle, you notice it after you notice that it's a nice photo. Photos like that should be something that she is proud of, not regretful about. You sound like a true pro and I have every faith that you will create an image that she will be proud of for the rest of her life.


----------



## havoc (Mar 6, 2004)

Unless she is running for president someday its not that big a deal.  The publics view of nudity and sexuality loosens every year. (and we won't always have a republican goverment LOL) Chances are if i willing to do it now, then she won't have any regrets later about it. Be up front with your intentions and she will give you an honest answer. Many young people do things they later regret, i.e. tattoos, drugs, dropping out of school, etc. This is not in the same league as that.  I have never known someone to regret taking nude photos, as long as they were in the loop to the artists intentions.


----------



## graigdavis (Mar 6, 2004)

(Thinks in my head "Hum, womens group nude photo, 18 year old nude, needs assistant")

Where are you in NY I can be there in 8 hours    

as far as dealing with the youngster.  Just be honest with her.  At the same time, its not your place to make the decesion for her if she should do it or not.  Does she know that her photos will possibly be for sale to the public in the future?


----------



## Dew (Mar 7, 2004)

i dont think she does .. she sent me a photo .. she's not what im looking for anyway ... she's not a "match" ... there has to be visual harmony amongst the ladies    .. she's a "mis-match" .. doesnt have the look im going for ... "purity"


----------



## havoc (Mar 7, 2004)

Dew Says





> she's a "mis-match" .. doesnt have the look im going for ... "purity"



LOL, i believe that is code for freak, or slut! LOL


----------



## Dew (Mar 8, 2004)

i did my first nude today    .. this one was Diane Arbus style ... i felt really weird and uncomfortable about this nekid man standing in front of me  :? ... i couldnt even look below his neck   

do u think i can perform my duties as an artist and i feel this way?  :roll: ... im worried that this may affect the outcome    .. jeese, im so freaking uptight


----------



## graigdavis (Mar 8, 2004)

I know if Im not relaxed for what ever reason my photos show it.  Hes ok showing his  :shock:  so he knows theres a chance you are going to look at his  :shock: .  

Just relax, enjoy the  :shock:  and take some good pictures.


----------



## metroshane (Mar 8, 2004)

hey dew, dont worry...it's just photography, not rocket surgery.  If apprehension is in the air...then it's your duty to capture that too.  It is what it is.  Just do it...all that stuff.


----------



## Dew (Mar 8, 2004)

well, i have another one tomorrow, its a female ... i hope i get over this soon ... maybe i'll feel differently

its really strange trying to compose a photo without looking at all the things in your frame   ...  its a little strange .. IM TURNING INTO MY MOTHER!!!   


im sitting here wondering .. why on earth would someone want to pose nude for free in front of a total stranger and have it photographed .. why would someone do that?  :scratch:


----------



## Not Neve (Mar 8, 2004)

Over the past few days I've been trying to catch up on this 4 page long thread.  It's been very entertaining, to say the least.  

Dew, what is it they say when someone's nervous speaking in front of others, "imagine them in their underwear".  maybe you won't be so uncomfortable with it.


----------



## doxx (Mar 8, 2004)

and I'm sitting here wondering what's up with all these nekkid people  :lmao:


----------



## Dew (Mar 8, 2004)

doxx said:
			
		

> and I'm sitting here wondering what's up with all these nekkid people  :lmao:



 :greenpbl:


----------



## drdan (Mar 13, 2004)

So, how did the next session go? I don't know why people will pose for free in the nude but as the documentary "Naked States" showed, there are lots and lots who will. Most seemed pretty normal. Surprisingly, one of the places he had the most trouble was with the biker people at Sturgis.

Also most of his pictures were great and some were stunning. One of things that I thought was apparent in his photography was that he liked people. Some were pretty people and some weren't but most of the pictures seemed to show beauty.


----------



## gecko (Sep 28, 2004)

Dew said:
			
		

> what i will be doing is a non-sexual nor erotic style *think Diane Arbus* ...


when i think of diane arbus i think of her mental institute work


----------



## SWFLA1 (Sep 29, 2004)

I've done a considerable number of nudes over the years... nude photography is considerably more work and takes alot of practice.  The two biggest influences on your finished product is correctly lighting for tall the curves involved and the subjects degree of "comfortableness".  If the subject is not relaxed, it's difficult at best.

Good Luck!!


----------



## Shutterbug (Oct 1, 2004)

I've always respected Nude Photography as a fine art form, as long as it's not doing blatantly sexual... Nudes can even reflect a kind of physical pleasure, through facial expressions and pose.

I'm only 16, but I have done two nude shots (I can never release them, they are of girls my age, and I don't want to get nabbed for child porn) but they have always been in a very tasteful context... For example, I have one with a girl laying on a black formika surface (Little rig I built) lit dimly, with a fan underneath it (out of frame) to blow her hair upwards, so i could blur it a little with a timed exposure... Fireplace in the background, of course   

Too bad too. I think that is one of my best portraits, and because of retarded US law, I can't show it to anyone but my closest friends.


----------



## havoc (Oct 5, 2004)

Well shutterbug, its not porno unless they are doing a sexual act or you blatently focused on the sexual organs of the model. Which it sounds like you didn't. If your wondering there have been other photographers that have done underage nudes with great success, check Jock Sturges and Sally Mann. Both have had their troubles with a more conservative america in the past but both prevailed. 
It doesn't sound like you specifically want to do this as a profession, but others have in the past and been very successful at it.


----------



## paul rond (Oct 5, 2004)

This is a great site for B&W nudes.

http://www.bwphotographyforum.com/


----------



## Canon Fan (Oct 5, 2004)

I have been giving some serious thought to going down the road of some fine art nudes. I must admit that the PhotoSig recomendation is helping with some questions I had. However it seems that there is alot of what seems to "border" on the edge of porn there.


----------



## bshearer (Oct 7, 2004)

I would imagine that Shutterbug would need modle release forms for thsoe images, and seeing how they are under age, that means the parents would need to sign a release form,... so without those, even if he wanted to, he couldnt release them.


----------



## deb (Oct 7, 2004)

Just an old timer's observation here, but nudity and crudity are not synonyms, and a picture can have any purpose.

Nudes can be meant to arouse, shock, embarrass, inflame, inform, entertain or stimulate.  A successful nude portrait presents the image that the photographer and model intended to present.

You can have a fully clothed model who comes across as lacking in taste or class simply by the arrangemet of her clothes and the expression on her face.  You can have a nude model whose demeanor screams class.  A The combination of composition, timing, presentation, lighting and expression determine what effect the image has on the viewer.

The ultimate test is to review the nude shots and make sure that the impression they present to the viewer is the impression you intended.  

Good Luck.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 7, 2004)

deb said:
			
		

> Just an old timer's observation here, but nudity and crudity are not synonyms, and a picture can have any purpose.
> 
> Nudes can be meant to arouse, shock, embarrass, inflame, inform, entertain or stimulate.  A successful nude portrait presents the image that the photographer and model intended to present.
> 
> ...



Well said.


----------



## Aussie Bill (Oct 7, 2004)

While on the forum asking about pano's, I had to open the messages about nudes. We men all like nudes, right? The question of what is the difference between porn and art is interesting. Until retiring I worked on newspapers in Oregon ... and now live in Queensland, near the beach. In the states, the Jackson woman flashed her breast on TV and 500,000 people complained to the feds. A woman's breast, for god's sake! Live in nearly any other country and women are either covered from head to toe or on the beach wearing half a bikini, if that. A woman's body is art. What is done with it photographically can either be erotic or degrading. Each of us has his/her own defination of that those topic cover. It is interesting to me, however, to see the typical narrow, conservitive mindedness of the American male remains strong. Both the US and Australia were first populated from Europe by boat people ... the religious minded arrived in the US and the convicts came to Australia. What a difference there is today in mind-sets.
I'll stick to panoramic landscapes!


----------



## Shutterbug (Oct 9, 2004)

bshearer said:
			
		

> I would imagine that Shutterbug would need modle release forms for thsoe images, and seeing how they are under age, that means the parents would need to sign a release form,... so without those, even if he wanted to, he couldnt release them.



Yeah, that was one of the problems... Her parents didn't want to sign off on a release, even though it was art, and non-profit. It sucks having your best portrait under lock and key.


----------



## frankiscool (Oct 9, 2004)

Fine art nude is redundant...


----------



## ksmattfish (Oct 10, 2004)

I'm a big fan of nekkid folks, and I do like the nude photography done by Mann, Sturges, and Callahan, but overall I find most fine art nude photography to be pretty cheeseball.  I think part of it is that I rarely see something new and exciting (it an artful way at least :twisted: ).    

For a great example (cheesy nudes) of what I'm talking about, search for "Leonard Nimoy Photography".  That's right, it's Spock!!!


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 12, 2004)

frankiscool said:
			
		

> Fine art nude is redundant...



How so?  I don't get it.  :shock:  :roll:


----------

